# aftermarket deck belts



## RayT (Apr 22, 2017)

bought a kevlar deck belt on eBay for my 2003 lawn tractor. said OEM replacement. didn't measure it before installing. it was 1.53" too small and spliced in 3 pieces. found out when it wouldn't even allow my engine to crank. after adjusting my disengagement rod to the max, engine turned over and idled, but deck fought hard. luckily, I shut down, removed the belt and found the size problem. now fighting for a refund. ordered an MTD factory belt. buyer beware!!


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks for that.. The deck belt on my Troy Bilt keeps wearing out & falling/jumping off..
I "read" good things about the Kevlar belts & was just about to order 1..
The mower is only 2 yrs old & I'v inspected every pully & they looked fine, shiney and no slop. The previous owner was eldery & sold it to me BECAUSE of this problem.. I bought a new belt, found out he had routed it wrong & thought I had found/fixed the problem.. it lasted about 3 cuts, but now its back.. I'm lost.. at 30.-40.00 a wack it gets expensive changing belts every couple of cuts..


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Even though they're more costly,it's always better to go OEM,on belts,since each tractor manufacturer,sets their belts up differently.
They may have a different "V" angle,or taper,or,as with MTD,an odd length.
This way ,ONLY their brand of belts will fit,and function correctly.
As for the problem of wearing out quickly,or jumping off, you could have one ,or more, belt guides missing,or out of position .


----------



## WhidbeyBruce (Oct 2, 2016)

*Replacement Deck Belts*

I purchase my belts from VBeltSupply.com They can match your belt by the OEM part number and have regular and Kevlar belts and any kind of specialty belt you may need.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

WhidbeyBruce said:


> I purchase my belts from VBeltSupply.com They can match your belt by the OEM part number and have regular and Kevlar belts and any kind of specialty belt you may need.


Well, they may fit,BUT,as I stated they aren't the same,due to proprietary dimensions ,set up by the manufacturers.
They're CLOSE,....but not exact.


----------

